# DIE WAHL ZUM COOLSTEN BUFFED AVATAR



## Thront (11. Juli 2007)

SO LEUTE !!

wenn ich eure post lese seh ich immer wieder koralle AVATARE un SPRÜCHE...

aber :

WER HAT DEN COOLSTEN ??

seid ihr bereit ? na dann los !





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (11. Juli 2007)

Wie definierst du "cool"?


----------



## Carcharoth (11. Juli 2007)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Wie definierst du "cool"?



Coke bei 3°

:>


----------



## Bankchar (11. Juli 2007)

> Coke bei 3°
> 
> :>



lol


----------



## Nerak (11. Juli 2007)

Der da über mir is ganz gut *g*


----------



## razaik (11. Juli 2007)

wer entscheidet, dass ein ava am coolstn is?


----------



## Monolith (11. Juli 2007)

Ich mag Bankchar seinen Avatar =)


----------



## Myhordi (11. Juli 2007)

Zams avatar ftw


----------



## Szyslak (11. Juli 2007)

simpsons ftw111

nen hans maulwurf ava wäre besser, aber da mein name szyslak ist, habsch natürlich nen passendens ava  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (11. Juli 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> simpsons ftw111
> 
> nen hans maulwurf ava wäre besser, aber da mein name szyslak ist, habsch natürlich nen passendens ava
> 
> ...


 jo simpsons is cool aber finde family guy auch net schlecht xDDD *selbstvoter* *g*


----------



## Vitec (11. Juli 2007)

ich hab den größten! ...ähhhhm das coolste ava hehe... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (11. Juli 2007)

ne mal im ernst finde das von Bankchar auch sehr gut.


----------



## Thront (11. Juli 2007)

coool -----> naja witzig oder ausgefallen,

z.B.: Bankchars coola pinguin oder unser moe Szyslak.

vitecs riesen ava.. usw. 
die kommentare zeigen doch wer ne koralle idee hatte!

vergesst die sprüche nich !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Satanhimself (11. Juli 2007)

<-  klick


----------



## glacios (11. Juli 2007)

Satanhimself schrieb:


> <-  klick



lol

Satanhimself ftw!!!!!!!!!!!!!111

bau halt ne umfrage ein, wo man über die besten 10 zb abstimmen kann. die besten 10 werden einstweilen einfach hier im thread erörtet/diskutiert/herausgefunden/expliziert usw.


----------



## Thront (11. Juli 2007)

geilo katze !
das konzept is doch von den chinesen geklaut worden oder?

[/quote]bau halt ne umfrage ein, wo man über die besten 10 zb abstimmen kann. die besten 10 werden einstweilen einfach hier im thread erörtet/diskutiert/herausgefunden/expliziert usw.


ach sowas kann ich doch garnit... bin dumm wie brot...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alcasim (11. Juli 2007)

Woher habt ihr eigentlich alle eure Avatare? Hab etwa eine Stunde gegooglet bis ich meins hatte und so toll ist das nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (11. Juli 2007)

wenn du so fragst is natürlich meiner der beste XD auch wen in dme nich gerade künstlerische leistung steckt^^

und unaktuell issa auch schonwieder


----------



## Monolith (11. Juli 2007)

Alcasim schrieb:


> Woher habt ihr eigentlich alle eure Avatare?



Selbstgemacht bzw Photoshop :>


----------



## Ahramanyu (11. Juli 2007)

Bei der Suche nach einem Avatar für ein BrowserRpg gefunden und in verschiedenen Foren zum Miniavatar umgewandelt.Das Lu steht für meinen alternativen Nick.


----------



## Ahramanyu (11. Juli 2007)

Bei der Suche nach einem Avatar für ein BrowserRpg gefunden und in verschiedenen Foren zum Miniavatar umgewandelt.Das Lu steht für meinen alternativen Nick.


----------



## cybergamer (11. Juli 2007)

<-- photosho 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (11. Juli 2007)

animiert is genial..... wo muss man denn da suchen ?

habt ihr n link ?





für alle anderen: HAVE FUN WITH STEAK ! ! ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowfly (11. Juli 2007)

Gut meiner Ist nicht Animiert aber das ist mein Eigener denn Gibt es kein 2tes mal ^^ Und er ist selbstgemacht ^^


----------



## cybergamer (11. Juli 2007)

Thront schrieb:


> animiert is genial..... wo muss man denn da suchen ?
> 
> habt ihr n link ?
> für alle anderen: HAVE FUN WITH STEAK ! ! !
> ...



animierte sachen kannst du zb. im Image Ready machen (is bei photoshop dabei)


----------



## Thront (11. Juli 2007)

aah 

ich hab leider nur "PAINT-NET", 
das gibts for free, is auch n geniales programm, aber animieren kann man da so weit ich weiss (na gut ich weiss zugegeben nich viel.... ) leider nicht.

wenn ich probiere auf internetseiten welche runterzuladen klappt es irgendwie nich, die werden dort zwar alle gezeigt aber "klicken" kann man sie nich....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (11. Juli 2007)

Hab meins Zufällig mal auf irgendeiner I-net Seite gefunden.


----------



## Stoffl (11. Juli 2007)

Die animierten zählen nicht. Die haben einen unfairen Vorteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber der von Monolith gefällt mir... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Painwalker (12. Juli 2007)

habe mch grade mal auf die suche gemacht und folgenes ist bei raus gekommen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ps:
gelten nur avas oder auch banner?


----------



## Noxiel (12. Juli 2007)

1. Der wievielte virtuelle Schwanzvergleich Thread ist das jetzt?
2. Ich bin sowieso der obercoolste Roxxor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
3. Painwalker, ich würde annehmen deine Signatur ist zu groß.


----------



## Carcharoth (12. Juli 2007)

Noxiel schrieb:


> 3. Painwalker, ich würde annehmen deine Signatur ist zu groß.



Korrekt oO

@Painwalker, mach das Ding bitte kleiner.


----------



## OldDudu (12. Juli 2007)

*Ein Pesimist ist ein Optimist mit Erfahrung!!!*


----------



## Thront (12. Juli 2007)

höhö painwalker:

gleich mal n link zu den one piece gifs!



virtuelle schwanzvergleiche? oh gott..........solltes eigentlich nich sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (12. Juli 2007)

he hab grad was gefunden:


hier bei buffed gibts n kollegen namens ARS MC ARS

schaut euch ma sein ava un seine signatur an--- einfach geilo ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adler_Auge (12. Juli 2007)

Wer sich "coole" Avatars selber machen möchte sollte dochmal diese Seite besuchen -->KlicK<--


Dort kann man sich eigene Southpark Avatar machen.


----------



## frozenshadow (12. Juli 2007)

Darf man sich selber voten? Wenn ja dann

<--


----------



## Soloran (12. Juli 2007)

Mein Avatar - "Evil Cat" - wurde von 'nem bekannten gezeichnet. Ich habe Ihn dann gescannt, coloriert und Dinge wie den Schatten Eingefügt.
Handgemachte Avatare finde ich persönlich am besten.


----------



## Thront (12. Juli 2007)

jo korall n terrorhörnchen hehehe. die japaner haben bestimmt schon schiss....
is sicher auch härter als king kong und die anderen riesenviecher.


ja selba gemacht is cool, sind auch schon paar tipps im thread genannt worden (paintshop usw.)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vitec (13. Juli 2007)

kleiner tipp für selbstgemachte avatare oder sigs: wer kein geld für photoshop hat, der kann sich auch "the gimp 2.0" runterladen! is völlig kostenlos und is mindestens genauso gut wie ps (wenn nich sogar besser)! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
z.b. hab ich meine sig damit gemacht! animieren ist natürlich auch möglich!


----------



## Maireen (13. Juli 2007)

meins! meins! meins!

*spaaaaaass* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bl1nd (13. Juli 2007)

I love those Spamthreads^^

BTW Mein Ninja is doch geil... So richtig DER Schurke schlechthin...


----------



## Elma (13. Juli 2007)

<- meiner is auch selber gemacht *g*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gelena (13. Juli 2007)

:>


----------



## Thront (13. Juli 2007)

hehe

ja the gimp is klasse, paint-net is auch geil


----------



## Stoffl (13. Juli 2007)

Vitec schrieb:


> z.b. hab ich meine sig damit gemacht!



Sieht man...


----------



## Amarillo (13. Juli 2007)

"Hosen runter Schwanzvergleich!" oder auch "Thread der ADS-Patienten!"


----------



## Quoniel (13. Juli 2007)

Ich mag Gelenas Killer-Katze^^ ich kenn die es gibt auch eine die lauert auf nem fensterbrett mit ner bazooka, oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quoniel


----------



## Otty Peek (15. Juli 2007)

Mein Avatar handelt von der größten Liebsgeschichte der Welt- das ist doch toll^^.


----------



## Gutgolf LeMagier (15. Juli 2007)

Kumpel Christus ist der Beste .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (15. Juli 2007)

wie oft wurde die prinzessin eigentlich schon von dieser monsterschildkröte entführt? also ich glaub langsam die haben was miteinander... und mario rettet sie wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder..


----------



## Thront (15. Juli 2007)

wie oft wurde die prinzessin eigentlich schon von dieser monsterschildkröte entführt? also ich glaub langsam die haben was miteinander... und mario rettet sie wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder..


----------



## Otty Peek (15. Juli 2007)

ja mario will das nich wahrhaben das peach in bowser verliebt ist^^.


----------



## Thront (15. Juli 2007)

hehe... vielleicht mag sie es ja auch das bei bowser in manchen lebensbereichen etwas "härter" zugeht als bei dem klempner.....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LuBeLiMo (17. Juli 2007)

mein avatar wurde mir ja verbten -.-
jetz hab ich diesen hier^^


----------



## K0l0ss (17. Juli 2007)

<--- Also ich libe ja Disturbed. Mehr gibbet da nciht zu sagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (17. Juli 2007)

LuBeLiMo ein opfer der zensur...

es ist eine harte, kalte und traurige welt...


----------



## Topperharly (19. Juli 2007)

du LuBeLiMo dazu kann man auch owned sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (19. Juli 2007)

Mein Avatar > Eure Avatare!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (19. Juli 2007)

<-------<------


----------



## Isegrim (19. Juli 2007)

Ist das jetzt Spaß, Zorkal? Mir wird kein Avatar bei dir angezeigt. Es steht noch nicht mal einer im Quelltext.


```
<td valign="top" class="post2">
        	<span class="postdetails">
        		<br /><br />
        		F**K!THEY WERE PREPARED<br />
        		<img src='style_images/1/pip.gif' border='0'  alt='*' /><img src='style_images/1/pip.gif' border='0'  alt='*' /><img src='style_images/1/pip.gif' border='0'  alt='*' /><br /><br />
        		Gruppe: Mitglieder<br />
        		Beiträge: 359<br />

        		Mitglied seit: 18.12.2006<br />
        		
        		Mitglieds-Nr.: 99.617<br /><br />
        		 
        	</span><br />
        	<img src="style_images/1/spacer.gif" alt="" width="160" height="1" /><br /> 
       </td>
```


----------



## Zorkal (19. Juli 2007)

Isegrim schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt Spaß, Zorkal? Mir wird kein Avatar bei dir angezeigt. Es steht noch nicht mal einer im Quelltext.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Wir brauchen den Achtung Ironie  Smiley 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kater (20. Juli 2007)

Mein Avatar ist von nem bekannten Künstler namens Fotoapparat.
Ich bin mir sicher ihr habt auch einige Werke von ihm zu Hause.

mfg Kater


----------



## K0l0ss (20. Juli 2007)

Ich finde den Ava von Riane auch geil. Wer oder was diese 2 Wese da auch immer sind, die machen sich total zum Idioten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (21. Juli 2007)

Hab ich nu eig. gewonnen? :O


----------



## Thront (22. Juli 2007)

mmhhh...... mal die anderen fragen, wobei eigentlich alle geil sind


----------



## Tsung (23. Juli 2007)

rischtiggggg XD

finde hier gibbet sooooo viele geile avatare da fällt die wahl schwer^^


----------



## Bankchar (23. Juli 2007)

Hmm...das stimmt...aber..Ich erkläre mich nu zum Sieger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VB7T (26. Juli 2007)

Look @ me <-------  


(Jäger in HellgateLondon)


----------



## Thront (26. Juli 2007)

hellgate london wird sicher korall



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aurengur (27. Juli 2007)

Naja, mein Avatar ist aus einem PnPRPG namens Vampire und ist dort das Clansymbol einer Vampirgruppierung, wobei mich das Symbol eher an einen Kreislauf erinnert. 

Meine Sig hab ich selbst gemacht, und wer auf meienr Buffed-Seite mal schaut, kann bei Bildern meine ehemalige WoW-Sig auch mal betrachten. Die mach ich alle selbst in Photoshop, alles was man nicht selbst macht ist für mich nichts wert, auch wenn die Vorgefertigten auch n1 sind^^


----------



## Shadistar (27. Juli 2007)

Natürlich mein Avatar!! *proz pral*   das könnt ihr nirgends her bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg

Forentroll


----------



## Nazgule17 (1. August 2007)

Also ich kenn Ava bewertungen anders oO
aber naja ...


----------



## Dagon1 (1. August 2007)

Ich mag meinen^^




Abgesehen davon find ich den Pinguin urkomisch...........aber das Strichmännchen das dem anderen den Wanst aufreisst und als Hut benutzt ist auch net übel.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Mit schwarz humorigen Gruss


Tarrion


----------



## Topperharly (2. August 2007)

macht ne abstimmung... aber keiner darf für seins stimmen...wobei das schlecht nachzuweisen ist wer für was gstimmt hat...


----------



## Thront (2. August 2007)

@ topperharly: ich glaub deiner gewinnt sowieso^^


----------



## Topperharly (2. August 2007)

Thront schrieb:


> @ topperharly: ich glaub deiner gewinnt sowieso^^



warum denkst du das?


----------



## Thront (2. August 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





man bist du schnell........ 

naja der is einfach zu geil... ich auch wollen so ein


----------



## Topperharly (2. August 2007)

Thront schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> man bist du schnell........



tja liegt daran das ich ein praktikum mache und wenns nix zu tun gibt geh ich inx netz^^


----------



## snakefighter (4. August 2007)

... i-wie sind alle avatare in diesem thread ``doof´´


----------



## Ikuni (4. August 2007)

lol XD ihr habt probleme. ich mag ren&stimpy XD und den ava von topperhary find ich am coolsten ^^


----------



## DirrtyHaruka (5. August 2007)

Ich mag den von BankChar! 
/vote Bankchar

Gruß,
Dirrty


----------



## oli1306 (7. August 2007)

bin auch für den pingu =)


----------



## Vreen (7. August 2007)

Vitec schrieb:


> ich hab den größten! ...ähhhhm das coolste ava hehe...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




das ist jedenfalls der häßlichste


----------



## Bankchar (7. August 2007)

> Ich mag den von BankChar!
> /vote Bankchar
> 
> Gruß,
> Dirrty





> bin auch für den pingu =)




Yeah! Ich hab Fans 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bzw. Mein Avatar xD Aber ihr habt recht, wählt mich :O


----------



## Topperharly (8. August 2007)

und mich hassen alle *von der brücke springen* ....wait a second... i have forgotten my parachute D´OH!!!


----------



## GH05T666 (31. August 2007)

OMG ITSSPINS!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alpax (1. September 2007)

meins .. selbergemacht ftw


----------



## Jokkerino (2. September 2007)

ich bin mal wieder ein selbstvoter xD
metal fans für mich voten^^
denn...
...
...
gib hip hop keine chance ;D


----------



## Shady88 (2. September 2007)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> ich bin mal wieder ein selbstvoter xD
> metal fans für mich voten^^
> denn...
> ...
> ...




Gib Metal keine Chance!Gebt Jokkerino keine Chance!Gebt Toleranz keine Chance .... omg


----------



## Jokkerino (2. September 2007)

hey ich vertrete nur meine meinung xD 

http://www.stophiphop.com/modules/news/


----------



## The Holy Paladin (2. September 2007)

Gelenas Avatar und meines 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

